# 69 gas cap vented or not?



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

i was told the 69's gas cap wasn't vented due to gas slosh on launch,i thought this made sense until i saw this....69 70 GTO stainless gas tank sending unit straps: eBay Motors (item 110524042311 end time Oct-21-10 06:38:30 PDT) one line no vent how would this work with stock mechanical fuel pump and non vented cap? wouldn't it vapor lock?:confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My 70 has a vent on the filler neck that goes up to the trunk. The extra line on the pump and pickup is for the fuel return that prevents vapor lock. Check for the line on the filler neck.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> My 70 has a vent on the filler neck that goes up to the trunk. The extra line on the pump and pickup is for the fuel return that prevents vapor lock. Check for the line on the filler neck.


Sam ting on my '68. Cap isn't vented....


----------

